# Does anyone know anything about premier tv for pc's?



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi All,
Just thought someone might be able to help; we tour Europe ten months a year,love the sight-seeing etc, but also love a bit of telly in the evening. We have no problem in most countries, with the reception & amount of channels we get with our Oyster sat tv system...apart from the usual problem in Spain of the dish not being big enough to pick up our full selection of channels. We are currently in Vera, near Mojacar, & are living with Sky news, Bloomberg, Setanta, Channel five, US Five, & Fiver.

We know we can increase the number of channels by buying a bigger freestanding dish, but don't want the hassle of carting it about with us in other countries the rest of the year, when we don't need it/are touring rather than static, & wouldn't bother to set it up.

Plus, being tight-fisted, we don't really want to lay out for something that only has approx two months use for us.

So, plan B; we looked at SatellitePcBox.com, which is selling software that gives you access to over 3000 channels world-wide. (obviously including a lot of dross that we don't need, but also giving us all the ones we usually have, but currently don't get) You need an internet connection in order to view, so we understand that if the campsite wifi is shaky in a storm, for example, we could experience programme interruptions, or even total loss of signal. But this seems a chance worth taking given that the price for the software is only $49.95

Yes, its the price thats bothering us - seems a bit too good to be true?
So we looked at www.satelliteTvPc.G-review.com which says that out of twenty odd offers like this that they investigated, only three actually "did what they said on the tin" (to paraphrase, of course)& the others were scams. The one we're asking about was their top pick.

What we are wondering is, has anyone out there in long-term touring land tried any of these tv for pc products? Is it all a load of cobblers, as my cynical side believes, or is it the answer to our telly dreams, as my other half hopes? And please don't chuckle and tell us to get a life/get out more - we do lead fulfilling busy lives, but we do still love our New Tricks, Match of the Day, Top Gear etc etc!!
Happy New Year to all
Seve


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought PCShowbuzz which cost me £26 & everything I tried to get on it has always been unavailable.Biggest waste of money ever!!
Hope this helps
Sylke


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Do you have internet access? If you do then use your pc to watch Tv.

Steve


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

You know what they say: "If it LOOKS too good to be true, it probably IS too good to be true". 

The SatellitePCBox website carefully avoids telling you which UK channels you can receive. It shows a BBC logo, but there's nothing to say that you can get BBC 1 or 2.

The "review" you quote could easily have been written by the same people - I noticed that the same image which appears at the top of the SatellitePCBox website is used in the "review" when referring to one of the other 2 "approved" systems.

I think I would save my money.....


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

SandJ said:


> Do you have internet access? If you do then use your pc to watch Tv.
> 
> Steve


That would be fine, except that you cannot watch the main UK channels on the Internet when outside the UK.


----------



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

*premier tv on pc*



chalky9 said:


> You know what they say: "If it LOOKS too good to be true, it probably IS too good to be true".
> 
> The SatellitePCBox website carefully avoids telling you which UK channels you can receive. It shows a BBC logo, but there's nothing to say that you can get BBC 1 or 2.
> 
> ...


Thanks to Sylke, Sandj & Chalky - I also felt the review could easily have been written by themselves. With regard to the list of channels, the better half did find a comprehensive list of available ones on a different website, which i can't lay eyes on at the mo, as she's out, but it left us under the impression that what we were after was on there...mind you, all the best scams do, eh? The fact that no-one else has replied with a success story probably says it all - as you say too good to be true!
Thanks anyway, from soggy, rain- battered Spain.
Seve


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: premier tv on pc*



SEVE said:


> Thanks anyway, from soggy, rain- battered Spain.
> Seve


You must be in the wrong bit of Spain. It's been glorious here today, and for the last few days, if a bit on the cool side. Out walking today in the hills behind Estepona we found some puddles with a thin sheet of ICE on them. :!: 8O


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It's pouring with thunder and lighting for the past hour in Torre del mar. If you try to down load a clip from u tube it takes ages and that's is what will happen to tv pic as well. The internet is not fast enough down here using wifi.

Andy


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

chalky9 said:


> SandJ said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have internet access? If you do then use your pc to watch Tv.
> ...


If you do a search you will find out that you can. Sorry unable to search for you at this tme.

Steve


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Steve your on the move again


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I think Steve is referring to the use of a slingplayer device which uses compression and hardware to allow you to share a home based Sky / Freeview connection out on to the internet


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> I think Steve is referring to the use of a slingplayer device which uses compression and hardware to allow you to share a home based Sky / Freeview connection out on to the internet


Ah! Okay, I sit corrected. #-o


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> I think Steve is referring to the use of a slingplayer device which uses compression and hardware to allow you to share a home based Sky / Freeview connection out on to the internet


That is correct

Also look at

>>Some points here<<

There is others suggested as well

Steve


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

SandJ said:


> Also look at
> 
> >>Some points here<<
> 
> ...


I don't think any of these services can offer the mainstream UK TV channels in continental Europe, unless you can come up with a UK-based IP.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

I've just "Stumbled upon" Channelsurfing.net which seems to enable you to watch BBC1 and BBC2 LIVE off the internet wherever you are. I don't know how it's possible, but at the moment it seems to be!


----------

